# TDI into Mk1 swap: Wiring



## hobojoker (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm in the middle of swapping an ALH TDI into an '81 Rabbit 4 door. 
I'm planning on running the fuseboxes and relays from the wiring harness from the Golf (that donor car) - I'm using the ECU/cluster/throttle pedal/ignition from the donor as well (so all the wiring from that is still attached to the harness/fusebox. 
I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to install the wiring. 
Would it be to disconnect the wires from behind the fusebox and relay and then feed it through a grommet then reconnect in the engine bay, or should I somehow try to feed everything in from the engine bay through a hole in the firewall and then patch the hole?
Or does anyone else have suggestions on the best way to do this?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: TDI into Mk1 swap: Wiring (hobojoker)*

C2 Motorsports can disable the immobilizer in the ECU for $200. This eliminates all the cluster/key issues (and wires)


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Definitely unplug the harness from the fusebox and feed it in from the engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does the donor harness have all the original grommets still attached? If so the cut holes for them in the firewall, feed the harness through and pop the grommets in place. 
I don't know the mk4 fusebox, but I would guess it's like the CE2 where everything can only go in one place, so it should be fairly straightforward. Label everything as you unplug it and you'll be fine


----------



## hobojoker (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: TDI into Mk1 swap: Wiring (hobojoker)*

Thank you miki, I'll try to do that - the grommets are still attached to the harness. Is there a special way to remove the wires from the fusebox (are they soldered on, or is a special tool needed for removal. I don't want to just try to pull them out without knowing!)
Antichrist, the only reason to defeat the immobilizer I have would be to not have to use the ignition. I want to use the cluster!


----------



## CrewCabCaddy (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: TDI into Mk1 swap: Wiring (hobojoker)*

Contact MrDave on Vortex...I believe he did this same swap several years ago...

Calling MrDave!!!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *hobojoker* »_ Is there a special way to remove the wires from the fusebox (are they soldered on, or is a special tool needed for removal. I don't want to just try to pull them out without knowing!)


As I said, I don't know the mk4 fusebox, but if it's anything like the CE2 one there will be some kind of locking bar holding all the multi-plugs in. If you release that then the plugs should un-clip one at a time. Hopefully someone will be able to chime in with a bit more authoritative info on that one!


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

they are in with the specialty clips. There is a guy that sells them on tdiclub... Just bought a set for my swap. priceless tools!
As stated above the imob delete, MAP based smoke maps with a tune will save a lot of work. Basically you can get the tdi ecu to run similar to a aba unit where the harnesses are seporate. It is just a lot of work in doing so. Find a mk1 diesel car and steal the wiring harness from that to get a majority of the work done. Then you just need the 109 and glowplug relays IIRC.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: TDI into Mk1 swap: Wiring (hobojoker)*

SUBSCRIBED....


----------



## hobojoker (Apr 19, 2009)

I never thought of that, thank you for the info shorty! That seems like it would simplify it substantially.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (hobojoker)*

You can make the tool required for removing the pins from connectors. I learned from a VW tech how to do this. 
On windshield wipers there are snall narrow stainless steel strips. Take this and grind so its even narrower. Put a dull chisel point on the end. Then put the strip in a set of vise grips. 
I'll see if I have any pics of this setup


----------



## hobojoker (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: (G60ING)*

I really appreciate that G60ING, I now actually have the whole harness in the car. The next step is trying to minimize the amount of wires in the interior portion of the harness, I'd like to be able to reinsert the dash








Did you cut any wires from the harness in your swap? Or did you leave it complete.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (hobojoker)*

Take it out of the car, lay it on the floor and get comfy it will take a little while. Take your time and be certain of your actions.


----------

